# new recruits



## Tusker (Oct 23, 2007)

Just picked these up today...





































not sure what this one is only know its female, sold to me as a gamble...


----------



## rucus (Jul 11, 2008)

Cool


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Yu have 3 species in that, don't let them spawn together or yu 'll produce hybrids.
xreis


----------

